# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op de borst,moe:wat is dit?

## Borsallino

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb een probleem of beter gezegd, mijn vrouw heeft een probleem: ze voelt zich al enkele weken niet goed. Druk op de borst, moeheid, geen zin voor niks Ze is bij huisarts geweest. Hartfilmpje was goed. Uit bloedonderzoek blijkt dat ze te kort met ijzer is. Ze kreeg ijzer in form van pillen. Dat slikt ze al paar dagen. Maar druk op de borst is nog steeds aanwezig.
Mijn vraag is of te kort aan ijzer, een druk op de borst kan veroorzaken? Als wel, hoe lang moet ze pillen slikken om resultaat te krijgen?
Natuurlijk, bij haar is nog steeds grootste angst dat haar hart niet goed is. De druk begon aan linkse zijde, dan verplaatst midden, iets boven maag en duurt al twee weken.
Heeft iemand van jullie zoiets mee ervaart of weet wat zou aan de hand kunnen zijn? 
Belangrijk: toen ze hartfilmpje hebben gemaakt, druk was wel aanwezig. Is hartfilmpje wel betrouwbaar?

Alvast bedankt.
Graag jullie reactie.

Groeten,

Boris

P.S.
Sorry, maar mijn Nederlands is niet helemaal goed. Ik hoop dat ik genoeg duidelijk ben.

----------


## Déylanna

Klachten bij ijzertekort zijn o.a een versnelde hartslag, duizelig, hoofdpijn, vermoeidheid, gebrek aan eetlust, kortademigheid(bij inspanning)
Ik zou haar adviseren om naast die ijzertableten ook ijzerhoudend voedsel te eten. Rijk aan ijzer zijn: vlees(waren), graanproducten, brood (volkoren, rogge), zilvervliesrijst en volkoren deegwaren, noten, peulvruchten en appelstroop. Daarnaast zijn er ook ijzerhoudende siropen op de markt die de ijzerinname kunnen verhogen. IJzer uit dierlijke producten wordt overigens beter in het lichaam opgenomen dan ijzer uit plantaardige producten. Verder is het belangrijk tijdens de maaltijd voedingsmiddelen te gebruiken die rijk zijn aan vitamine C (fruit, groente, vruchtensap), omdat vitamine C de ijzeropname verbetert. Laat je vrouw echter koffie en thee tijdens de maaltijd vermijden, omdat deze de ijzeropname juist weer kunnen verminderen. 
Wat betreft die druk op de borst. Dat kan ook veroorzaakt worden door de maag/slokdarm. Dat pijn op de borst door een slokdarm oorzaak, zo lijkt op pijn veroorzaakt door het hart, is te verklaren doordat pijnprikkels vanuit de slokdarm en vanuit het hart voor een deel via dezelfde zenuwbanen naar de hersenen worden geleid.
Wat betreft het hartfilmpje. Ja, een hartfilmpje is betrouwbaar. Alleen kunnen daarmee niet alle afwijkingen aan het hart gezien worden. Uit een ECG is wel veel informatie te krijgen over de werking van de hartspier, met name bij ritmestoornissen. Over de pompwerking van het hart geeft het echter alleen op indirecte wijze informatie. 
Blijft je vrouw last houden van druk op de borst etc. laat haar dan zekers gewoon terug gaan naar de huisarts. 


liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Borsallino

Hallo,
Heel lief van je Déylanna. Jouw verhaal verklaart heel veel. Bedankt.

Groeten,

Boris

----------

